# Pedalaufnahmen an Kurbel - Gewinde kaputt



## D4N (3. Januar 2006)

Jo wie schon im Titel gesagt, das Gewinde der Pedalaufnahme vom linken Kurbelbein ist an meinem Bike.. sagen wir.. defekt ^^

Krieg die Pedale halt nicht mehr rein (ja ich habe richtig gedreht) und man erkennt auch mim bloßen Auge, dass das Gewinde in der Kurbel verformt ist..

Nun dacht ich mir, könnte ich ja beim Fachmann ein neues Gewinde reinschneiden lassen, aber bevor ich morgen mein Fahrrad ne Stunde bis zum Bike Shop schiebe wollt ich mal fragen, GEHT das überhaupt? ^^

Wär für ne schnelle Antwort dankbar, die Frage sollte ja nicht zu schwierig sein.

Gruß, Dan


----------



## FloII (3. Januar 2006)

D4N schrieb:
			
		

> Jo wie schon im Titel gesagt, das Gewinde der Pedalaufnahme vom linken Kurbelbein ist an meinem Bike.. sagen wir.. defekt ^^
> Nun dacht ich mir, könnte ich ja beim Fachmann ein neues Gewinde reinschneiden lassen, aber bevor ich morgen mein Fahrrad ne Stunde bis zum Bike Shop schiebe wollt ich mal fragen, GEHT das überhaupt? ^^



Geht, ob Dein Händler das allerdings kann, ist nicht sicher 
Nicht jeder hat nen Gewindeschneider in der Größe und nicht immer funktioniert es. Es ist nicht ganz unwarscheinlich, daß ein Insert eingesetzt werden muß. Das können dann wieder noch weniger Händler  

Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Merlin (3. Januar 2006)

Hi

Ja geht...... bis zu einem bestimmten grad ...es muss genug Material für ein Nachschneiden vorhanden sein.
Für ganz extreme defekte gibt es auch Gewindebuchsen die neu eingesetzt werden können (dabei wird größer aufgebohrt Gewindebuchse rein und schon ist ein neues Pedalgewinde da)
MFG


----------



## D4N (3. Januar 2006)

Juhu fett, thx für die schnellen Antworten.. hab mich schon ne neue Kurbel kaufen sehn obwohl das Geld doch fürn Rahmen gedacht ist.. 

Naja, Gewinde ist nur minimal defekt, halt die erste "Spirale" im Gewinde verformt.. meld mich dann morgen nochmal und sag obs geklappt hat


----------



## Levty (3. Januar 2006)

wie wärs wenn du die erste "spirale" vorsicht wegfeilst, und dass es dann an der 2. losgeht? dann haste ine spirale als halt weniger! aber die kräfte wirken letztendlich nicht aufs gewinde, sondern um den körper (kurbel) aussenherum


----------



## D4N (3. Januar 2006)

Hmm joa wär auch noch ne Idee, werd ich dann probieren falls der Fahrradladen zuviel Kohle für will^^


----------



## Atreyu (3. Januar 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> wie wärs wenn du die erste "spirale" vorsicht wegfeilst, und dass es dann an der 2. losgeht? dann haste ine spirale als halt weniger! aber die kräfte wirken letztendlich nicht aufs gewinde, sondern um den körper (kurbel) aussenherum



dreh die Pedale einfach von der anderen Seite rein, dann scheidest du den defekten Gewinde gang weg, dann kannst du deine Pedale wieder normal montieren, vorausgesetzt das Gewinde von den Pedalen ist lang genug!!

innengewinde weg wegfeilen


----------



## Levty (3. Januar 2006)

hallo? nicht innengewinde WEG feilen, sondern nur den anfang davon, weil anscheinend da das problem liegt, dass die nicht reingehen wollen!
wenn ich ein gewinde (aber das äussere) an einer schraube irgendwie verstümmle, feile ich soweit diese "lienie" ab, dass es wieder rund un flüssig  weiterläuft, und es funzt bestens, kapische!?

gruss, killuah1


----------



## Filosofem (4. Januar 2006)

D4N schrieb:
			
		

> aber bevor ich morgen mein Fahrrad ne Stunde bis zum Bike Shop schiebe



Kurbel abschrauben empfiehlt sich, wenn der Beikshop 1h weg ist...


----------



## Atreyu (4. Januar 2006)

killuah1 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo? nicht innengewinde WEG feilen, sondern nur den anfang davon, weil anscheinend da das problem liegt, dass die nicht reingehen wollen!
> wenn ich ein gewinde (aber das äussere) an einer schraube irgendwie verstümmle, feile ich soweit diese "lienie" ab, dass es wieder rund un flüssig  weiterläuft, und es funzt bestens, kapische!?
> 
> gruss, killuah1



Bei außen Gewinde ist das ja auch möglich, bei innengewinden empfehlen ich eher den ersten Gewinde gang mit einem Bohrer zu entfernen oder die schraube von der anderen Seite Reitzuschrauben, dann schneidet man das Gewinde auto- matsch nach, nix mit feile, da macht man mehr kaputt als ganz


----------



## tractor (4. Januar 2006)

Sick_Dirter schrieb:
			
		

> dreh die Pedale einfach von der anderen Seite rein, dann scheidest du den defekten Gewinde gang weg, dann kannst du deine Pedale wieder normal montieren, vorausgesetzt das Gewinde von den Pedalen ist lang genug!!



jaja, manchmal kommt es doch auf die Länge an.  
Mit langen Schrauben könnte man sich zwar auch behelfen, aber dazu müsste man erstmal das passende Gewinde finden...



> innengewinde weg wegfeilen



hehe, ruhig Brauner...
nicht wegfeilen, sondern mit dem richtigen Werkzeug nachfeilen, man glaubt es kaum, aber es gibt Gewindefeilen
www.klaes-feilen.de

ansonsten unter Umständen Helicoil oder das Nachschneidwerkzeug von Brügelmann
Worst case: Neue Kurbel

Kommt bei allen Reparaturmethoden auf den Grad der Beschädigung an. Bei unsachgemässer Reparatur könnte das Pedal aus der Kurbel herausreissen. Wenn das bei einem starken Antritt passiert ist Ende der Herrlichkeit - schön wenn dann die Familienplanung bereits  abgeschlossen ist.

Vorbeugung: Gewinde fetten und dünne Unterlegscheibe (Brügelmann) zwischen Pedal und Kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Atreyu (4. Januar 2006)

tractor schrieb:
			
		

> jaja, manchmal kommt es doch auf die Länge an.
> Mit langen Schrauben könnte man sich zwar auch behelfen, aber dazu müsste man erstmal das passende Gewinde finden...
> 
> 
> ...




ich meint nicht das er eine schraube nehmen soll, sondern das Pedalgewinde
hatte ich weiter oben schon geschrieben.

das es gewindefeilen gibt weis ich selber, aber gibt es die auch für das Gewinde


----------



## D4N (4. Januar 2006)

Gut, war eben beim Bikeladen hier inner nähe und wider meines Erwartens meint der "Kein Problem, versuch ich nachzuschneiden, ansonsten komm n Einsatz rei, ist spätestens heut abend um 17 Uhr fertig!" ... k, er kann es zwar (hoffe ich) aber 17 Uhr?! Da isses doch dunkel  ^^


----------



## tractor (4. Januar 2006)

Sick_Dirter schrieb:
			
		

> ich meint nicht das er eine schraube nehmen soll, sondern das Pedalgewinde
> hatte ich weiter oben schon geschrieben.



 und ich hatte geschrieben: "Mit langen Schrauben könnte man sich zwar auch behelfen, ..."
gemeint war damit, dass man auf andere Schrauben (mit langem Gewinde) ausweicht, falls das Pedalgewinde zu kurz ist



> das es gewindefeilen gibt weis ich selber, aber gibt es die auch für das Gewinde



ich hatte nur einen Link zu einem Feilenhersteller gepostet. Denkbar ist, dass es noch mehr Feilenhersteller gibt.
Standardgewinde bei Pedalen ist 9/16"x20TPI (Links/Rechts)

Eine weitere Idee einer Rep.möglichkeit (vorausgesetzt es ist genug Fleisch an der Kurbel vorhanden - also keinesfalls für Leichtbau geeignet) ist auf http://tartybikes.co.uk/products.php?product=cranks
Tensile Pedal Thread Insert & Lockring

Allerdings würde ich kein Aussengewinde verwenden, sondern aussen glatt drehen und die Kurbel vorbohren & reiben - und das Reparaturteil von der Rahmenseite her einsetzen und wie eine Schraubemutter verwenden


Ein Blick in die Frühgeschichte (2001) des Forums förderte Erstaunliches zutage: 
Vorschlag (mit Skizze) von Sketcher = Achse von altem Pedal anschleifen und als Einmal-Gewindeschneider verwenden

 Geh einfach mit "Pedalgewinde" in die Suchfunktion und auf Seite 17 wirst du fündig


----------

